# 100 yard sight?



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Hey guys, I’m looking to get a new sight that’s not so expensive my wife gets pissed. Is there anything that’ll give me added yardage but under $200?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ray said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking to get a new sight that's not so expensive my wife gets pissed. Is there anything that'll give me added yardage but under $200?


Montana Black Gold 1 or 3 pin sliders were under $200 when I bought mine 4 years ago. Looks like they might be $220 now for the Ascent Verdict. A lot of what gives you added yardage is entirely dependent on your arrow weight/draw length, etc.

Just because you get an adjustable sight doesn't mean you will have the arrow clearance based on your arrow speed to shoot 100 yards. I shot heavy easton FMJ arrows for 3 years and 90 yards was as far as the sight tape would go without the sight housing being so low it would interfere with the arrow.

Now I shoot lighter VAPs and the sight tape gives me enough arrow clearance at 100. Outside of dinking around with my bag target I've never had a desire or a need to dial it down past 75-80 though.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Check out the Rocky Mountain sight on Lancaster Archery's website. Will do everything you want and is right around $120 I think. You can take the leftover $80 and take your wife out to dinner to make things right ;-)


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll second Kwalk's post.
I'm a big fan of Montana Black Gold.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Make that a third! I have the new Garmin Zero A1i sight, and I still use my Ascent Verdict!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I can't help with which sight but if you can determine that you can probably find it for less on the Archery talk classifieds, https://www.archerytalk.com/. Those guys seem to buy the newest crap one day and sell it the next.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Edge archery in ogden is going out of Buisness. They have black gold sights for $185. For a 3 or 5 pin slider


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Bummer


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i just got a 3-pin ascent slider from Black Gold and am going to install this week. Glad to hear you guys like them


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Another vote for the MBG. I went with the 3 pin verdict assault slider. Very easy to dial in. Just need to find a place to stretch it passed 40 yards so I can get the correct sight tape in place.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

I put a cheap Simmons 8 pt Truplex scope (3-9x40) on my muzzleloader... got it at Amazon for less than $50... Not the best in low light, but have dropped it several times and it stays true...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

StillAboveGround said:


> I put a cheap Simmons 8 pt Truplex scope (3-9x40) on my muzzleloader... got it at Amazon for less than $50... Not the best in low light, but have dropped it several times and it stays true...


But how do you mount it to a bow? :grin:


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

middlefork said:


> But how do you mount it to a bow? :grin:


Haven't you heard? Everyone is running 3x9's on their bows these days. ;-)


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Bows are capable of incredible things nowadays, get with the times


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

my new 3 pin slider is awesome, cranked her up to 100 yards and she groups around 8" as i shake , i sure as hell wont take that shot anywhere other than to look cool at the range but it is fun:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

cdbright said:


> my new 3 pin slider is awesome, cranked her up to 100 yards and she groups around 8" as i shake , i sure as hell wont take that shot anywhere other than to look cool at the range but it is fun:mrgreen::mrgreen:


All we can do is to hope we look cool at the range!!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

High Desert Elk said:


> All we can do is to hope we look cool at the range!!


That's the only reason I hunt! You mean some guys don't want to look cool?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

cdbright said:


> my new 3 pin slider is awesome, cranked her up to 100 yards and she groups around 8" as i shake , i sure as hell wont take that shot anywhere other than to look cool at the range but it is fun:mrgreen::mrgreen:


That's all fine and dandy, but the real question is - - did you wear a flattie while shooting that far?!?!?!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Some of you are as judgmental as schoolgirls. Who cares if there’s a bend to a mans hat or if he likes to shoot at distance? Neither have any affect on your life.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Ray said:


> Some of you are as judgmental as schoolgirls. Who cares if there's a bend to a mans hat or if he likes to shoot at distance? Neither have any affect on your life.


What if I throw up a little bit every time I see a grown man wearing a flat brimmed ball cap--that has a direct effect on my health and well being--I can't help it, it's a gag reflex! :grin:

As for shooting long distance--that's cool, just more deadheads for me to find post season!

I'll be here all day folks! HA!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Sorry gentleman , no flat brim trucker hat here. I was surprised the accuracy curve that follows the dial when you crank it up to 100 yards. After my 20 yard and 60 yard were set and i placed the correct sticker on the slide with the FPS sheet it stays true all the way through the curve. So once my 20 and 60 were on it put me at 286.5 FPS according to their chart. But you would think it would change depending on the flight of different arrows but i guess as long as you stray at the same weight it stay true. The only thing that i fear is i may get to excited and forget to change the dial after i range the animal since i am used to 5 pin fixed.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

You will find that the type of fletching you use will affect the longer ranges... i.e. Feathers will start to slow down a lot after 30 yards, so the arrow will drop quicker compared to plastic. Do some experimenting, set the sight at say 35 yards then shoot at a target at 20,25, 30, 35, 40, 45 and 50. Place the pin at center mass and see how much arrow drop you get at the various distances. I setup my single pin at 35 and at 20 yards, I am about 2 inches high, right on at 35 and about 5 inches low at 50. Doing this, it becomes a point and shoot and you don't have to reset the sight for each shot. If the animal is calm and you have the time to range and set the sight, then you can be right on for the various distances. Arrow speed will be the determining factor of the drop. 5 inches is too much drop for me, so I am pretty well a point and shoot guy from 0 to 45 yards. My computer program will calculate the arrow drop as well as make up a sight tape. Very useful information. You can play with different arrow setups and see what the differences are without have to build an arrow and go shoot it.


----------

